
Apple Approves an App That Blocks Ads in Native Apps, Including Apple News - coloneltcb
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/06/apple-approves-an-app-that-blocks-ads-in-native-apps-including-apple-news/?ncid=rss
======
malchow
And it harvests data under the hood, too. The team (ex-McKinsey) also
evidently plan to eventually introduce 'safe' data harvesting and 'safe' ads.
Much like ABP.

Is anyone else getting the feeling that advertising is, more or less, the
State of Nature; and that authors of ad blockers are basically. . .
advertisers?

